# pstoraster failed - again: SOLVED

## cerddwr

Cups does not print.  Attempts to print a test page give the error message "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster failed"

I have tried re-emerging cups and gutenprint.

Error log, set to "debug":

```
D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 GET /printers/Epson?op=print-test-page HTTP/1.1

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [CGI] /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 19035

I [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=19035)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] cupsdSendCommand: 8 file=13

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 14 from localhost (Domain)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 14 POST /printers/Epson HTTP/1.1

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] Print-Job ipp://localhost:631/printers/Epson

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] Adding start banner page "none".

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] Discarding unused job-created event...

I [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] Adding job file of type application/postscript.

I [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] Adding end banner page "none".

I [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] Queued on "Epson" by "anonymous".

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] hold_until = 0

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] job-sheets=none,none

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] banner_page = 0

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] argv[0]="Epson"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] argv[1]="749"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] argv[2]="anonymous"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] argv[3]="Test Page"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] argv[4]="1"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] argv[5]="job-uuid=urn:uuid:e7f64d6a-8bbb-338b-7b2c-7991e340669e"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00749-001"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/var/run/cups"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] envp[8]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] envp[9]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@linux@home_network"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] envp[10]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.3.7"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] envp[11]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] envp[12]="USER=root"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] envp[13]="CUPS_SERVER=/var/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] envp[14]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] envp[16]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] envp[17]="LANG=en.UTF8"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] envp[18]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/Epson.ppd"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] envp[19]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] envp[20]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] envp[21]="DEVICE_URI=usb://EPSON/Stylus%20Photo%20R220"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] envp[22]="PRINTER=Epson"

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] envp[23]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=printer/Epson"

I [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 19036)

I [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 19037)

I [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertogutenprint.5.1 (PID 19038)

I [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 19039)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] Discarding unused job-state-changed event...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 14 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] PID 19036 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops) exited with no errors.

E [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] PID 19037 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster) stopped with status 127!

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] Page = 595x842; 0,0 to 595,842

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] slow_collate=0, slow_duplex=0, slow_order=0

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] Before copy_comments - %!PS-Adobe-3.0

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] %!PS-Adobe-3.0

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] %%Pages: 1

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] %%LanguageLevel: 1

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.3

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-Roman

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Apple Inc.

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] %%CreationDate: D:20070606214000+0500

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] %%Title: Test Page

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] %%EndComments

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] Before copy_prolog - %%BeginProlog

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] Before copy_setup - %%Page: 1 1

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] Before page loop - %%Page: 1 1

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] Copying page 1...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] pagew = 595.0, pagel = 842.0

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] bboxx = 0, bboxy = 0, bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 595.0

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] PageTop = 842.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] Wrote 1 pages...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] Running /usr/bin/gs -dQUIET -dDEBUG -dPARANOIDSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -dNOMEDIAATTRS -sDEVICE=cups -sstdout=%stderr -sOUTPUTFILE=%stdout -c -

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] /usr/bin/gs: error while loading shared libraries: libgnutls.so.13: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 14

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] PID 19035 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi) exited with no errors.

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] Printer using device file "/dev/usblp0"...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] backendRunLoop(print_fd=0, device_fd=5, use_bc=1, side_cb=0x4020f0)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint 5.1.4 Starting

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint using PPD file /etc/cups/ppd/Epson.ppd

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint CUPS option count is 1 (54 bytes)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint    CUPS option 0 job-uuid = urn:uuid:e7f64d6a-8bbb-338b-7b2c-7991e340669e

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint driver Epson Stylus Photo R220

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint using fd 0

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set string Quality to Standard

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set string Quality to Standard

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting PageSize to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting MediaType to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting InputSlot to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set string CDInnerRadius to None

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set string CDInnerRadius to None

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set dimension CDOuterDiameter to 329 (329)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set dimension CDInnerDiameter to 121 (121)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set dimension CDXAdjustment to 0 (0)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set dimension CDYAdjustment to 0 (0)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting Resolution to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set string InkType to PhotoCMYK

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set string InkType to PhotoCMYK

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting UseGloss to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set string InkSet to None

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set string InkSet to None

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set string PrintingDirection to None

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set string PrintingDirection to None

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set bool FullBleed to False (0)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set string Weave to None

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set string Weave to None

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set bool AdjustDotsize to False (0)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting OutputOrder to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting AlignmentPasses to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting AlignmentChoices to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting InkChange to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting AlternateAlignmentPasses to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting AlternateAlignmentChoices to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting SupportsPacketMode to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting InkChannels to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting ChannelNames to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting PrintingMode to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting RawChannels to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CyanHueCurve to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting MagentaHueCurve to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting YellowHueCurve to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting BlueHueCurve to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting RedHueCurve to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_max_hres to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_max_vres to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_min_hres to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_min_vres to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_nozzles to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_black_nozzles to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_fast_nozzles to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_min_nozzles to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_min_black_nozzles to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_min_fast_nozzles to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_nozzle_separation to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_black_nozzle_separation to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_fast_nozzle_separation to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_separation_rows to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_max_paper_width to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_max_paper_height to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_min_paper_width to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_min_paper_height to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_extra_feed to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_pseudo_separation_rows to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_base_separation to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_resolution_scale to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_initial_vertical_offset to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_black_initial_vertical_offset to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_max_black_resolution to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_zero_margin_offset to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_extra_720dpi_separation to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_micro_left_margin to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_min_horizontal_position_alignment to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_base_horizontal_position_alignment to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_bidirectional_upper_limit to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_physical_channels to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_left_margin to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_right_margin to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_top_margin to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_bottom_margin to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_alignment_passes to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_alignment_choices to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_alternate_alignment_passes to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_alternate_alignment_choices to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_cd_x_offset to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_cd_y_offset to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_cd_page_width to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_cd_page_height to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_paper_extra_bottom to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_preinit_sequence to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_postinit_remote_sequence to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting escp2_vertical_borderless_sequence to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set string ColorCorrection to None

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set string ColorCorrection to None

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting ChannelBitDepth to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting InputImageType to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting STPIOutputType to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting STPIRawChannels to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting SimpleGamma to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set bool LinearContrast to False (0)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set float Gamma to 1.000000 + 0.000000

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CyanCurve to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting MagentaCurve to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting YellowCurve to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting BlackCurve to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting RedCurve to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting GreenCurve to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting BlueCurve to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting WhiteCurve to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting HueMap to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting SatMap to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting LumMap to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting GCRCurve to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh0 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh1 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh2 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh3 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh4 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh5 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh6 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh7 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh8 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh9 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh10 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh11 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh12 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh13 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh14 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh15 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh16 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh17 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh18 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh19 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh20 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh21 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh22 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh23 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh24 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh25 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh26 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh27 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh28 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh29 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh30 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting CurveCh31 to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set float Density to 1.000000 + 0.000000

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set string DitherAlgorithm to None

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set string DitherAlgorithm to None

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set string ImageType to LineArt

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint set string ImageType to LineArt

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting JobMode to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint NOT setting PageNumber to (null)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint about to start printing loop.

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint printed total 0 bytes

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Gutenprint used 0.230 seconds user, 0.000 seconds system, 0.319 seconds elapsed

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] PID 19038 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertogutenprint.5.1) exited with no errors.

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] PID 19039 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb) exited with no errors.

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] File 0 is complete.

E [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] [Job 749] Job stopped due to filter errors.

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:19 +0100] Discarding unused job-stopped event...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] [Job 749] Unloading...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 11 GET /printers/Epson HTTP/1.1

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] [CGI] /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 19040

I [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=19040)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] cupsdSendCommand: 11 file=13

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 14 from localhost (Domain)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 14 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 14 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] [CGI] show_printer(http=0x642820, printer="Epson")

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 14 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Epson

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 14 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 14 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Epson

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] [Job 749] Loading attributes...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 14 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 14

D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:20 +0100] PID 19040 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi) exited with no errors.

D [27/Aug/2008:12:32:15 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [27/Aug/2008:12:32:15 +0100] [Job 748] Unloading...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:32:15 +0100] Report: clients=3

D [27/Aug/2008:12:32:15 +0100] Report: jobs=500

D [27/Aug/2008:12:32:15 +0100] Report: jobs-active=1

D [27/Aug/2008:12:32:15 +0100] Report: printers=1

D [27/Aug/2008:12:32:15 +0100] Report: printers-implicit=0

D [27/Aug/2008:12:32:15 +0100] Report: stringpool-string-count=1435

D [27/Aug/2008:12:32:15 +0100] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=11480

D [27/Aug/2008:12:32:15 +0100] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=16920

D [27/Aug/2008:12:32:15 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 12

D [27/Aug/2008:12:32:19 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [27/Aug/2008:12:32:22 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 11

D [27/Aug/2008:12:32:22 +0100] [Job 749] Unloading...

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:15 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:15 +0100] Report: clients=1

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:15 +0100] Report: jobs=500

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:15 +0100] Report: jobs-active=1

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:15 +0100] Report: printers=1

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:15 +0100] Report: printers-implicit=0

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:15 +0100] Report: stringpool-string-count=1398

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:15 +0100] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=10480

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:15 +0100] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=16128

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:15 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 GET /images/button-cancel-all-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:15 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:15 +0100] cupsdSendError: 8 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:15 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:15 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /images/button-reject-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:15 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:15 +0100] cupsdSendError: 9 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:16 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 11 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:16 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 12 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:16 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 11 GET /images/tab-left.gif HTTP/1.1

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:16 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:16 +0100] cupsdSendError: 11 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:16 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 12 GET /images/tab-right.gif HTTP/1.1

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:16 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:16 +0100] cupsdSendError: 12 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:25 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 GET /admin/log/error_log HTTP/1.1

D [27/Aug/2008:12:33:25 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

```

The only error message seems to be "job stopped due to filter errors".  Not very helpful.

Background information:

```
 emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 22 Aug 2008 13:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6, 2.5.2-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.blueyonder.co.uk ftp://mirrors.blueyonder.co.uk/mirrors/gentoo http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ "

LANG="en_GB"

LC_ALL="en_GB"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdparanoia cle266 cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 encode firefox fortran gdbm gimp gimpprint gpm gtk hal iconv ieee1394 ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kdeenablefinal ldap lm_sensors mad midi mmx mp3 mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs openmp oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt3 readline reflection reiserfs samba session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode userlocales v4l xorg xscreensaver zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ice1712" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Any ideas?

----------

## tgurr

 *cerddwr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> D [27/Aug/2008:12:31:18 +0100] [Job 749] /usr/bin/gs: error while loading shared libraries: libgnutls.so.13: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Reinstalling ghostscript should take care of your problem, I'd also suggest running revdep-rebuild to ensure your system is consistent.

----------

## cerddwr

Thank you. I shall try those.

----------

## cerddwr

It worked!    :Very Happy:    Revdep-rebuild had problems with masked  and obsolete packages related to other programs, but re-emerging ghostscript-esp made the printer work again.

----------

## tgurr

 *cerddwr wrote:*   

> re-emerging ghostscript-esp made the printer work again.

 

On another note, you should switch over to ghostscript-gpl. ghostscript-esp is no longer developed and has been merged with/into ghostscript-gpl since 8.60, to upgrade:

```
emerge -C ghostscript-esp && emerge ghostscript-gpl --oneshot && revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## cerddwr

The last time I tried that, CUPS ceased working.  But I'll have another go...    :Surprised: 

----------

## cerddwr

Procedure successful.  Thank you.

----------

